# GM Soap Myths



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I am teaching a GM soap making class in Nov. :crazy Like I wasn't busy enough! I want to include a list of GM soap myths in my class handouts, so I thought I'd go to the best source to get ones I haven't heard!

My favorite is a lady I talked to just a few weeks ago. This poor soaper had a bunch of milk given to her by a friend with dairy goats, and had it frozen until she figured out how to make GM soap. Someone told her that you had to pasteurize GM before you could make soap with it! She thought that would be too hard, so she threw it all out! She was very upset when I told her you don't have to pasteurize your milk, and even more upset when I told her how easy it is to pasteurize anyway 

Or the customer that asked me if I ground up the goats to put in the soap :nooo :lol

So what have you guys heard?


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I can think of two: that you HAVE to cure the soap for six weeks. Sure, it'll get harder & maybe last longer, but it'll also lose fragrance & get dusty. Sooo, if it's hard enough, it's ready! The other is that you HAVE to see "tracks"--trace before you pour (I'm talking CP). I made some really ugly, lumpy stuff that way. Use a stick blender, get everything thouroughly blended, dump it in the mold.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Using thermometers to take temps of lye and oils
Pouring lye in slowly, i dump all at once.. and stir with spoon at first
Another one I have heard alot, that soap can spoil, not unless you do too much superfatting
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I think the best one I've heard while soaping was Goats Milk has no fat so is granola friendly :rofl :rofl. No fat in GM? Really! Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That too much coconut oil is drying.


That you can't have quality soap with lard.

That you have to use castor for bubbles.

That the longer the list of oils and butters the better the soap because certain oils and butters are left over giving you superfatted soap. (YOu have no control over which butters and oils remain after the lye has caused saponification.)

That heat causes saponification.

That you can saftely soap without a scale.

That you can saftely soap once you have been doing it a long time without gloves, goggles etc.

That fragrance oils are evil.

That if you critique a sellers scent on open forum, or even make the most basic of comments that citrus scents don't stick, or warn others about well known internet scams that you are a mean and nasty horrible person


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I read in one of my soaping books that goat milk soaps are "grainy" and very hard to make.


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Wait, you _don't_ have to age for 6 wks?? Wow. How long do you age for?
And what's that about citrus smells not sticking? I tried lime in July, and you can't tell I added any fragrance.

What about life span of GM soap? I heard it doesn't last as long on the shelf due to the milk. Is that true?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Jillian,
Ageing of soap depends on your recipe. Mine are super fatty so yes I age for quite awhile, but I still take out one bar of every batch to see how it turned out three days after setting. Because mine are super fatty yes they can go rancid, still have to see this happen with one of my bars. Citrus needs something to seat it, like vetiver or dragons blood. 
Tammy


----------

